# Chinese officials say Xue is not ready for NBA



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Chinese officials say Xue is not ready for NBA (6-28-03).
http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0628/1573975.html

"Chinese basketball officials said Denver Nuggets prospect Xue Yuyang is not ready for the NBA and will not be allowed to play in the United States next season.

The 7-foot Xue was drafted 57th overall by the Dallas Mavericks on Thursday night, then traded to the Nuggets for a second-round pick in 2004.

In a statement appearing in Chinese newspapers, the Chinese Basketball Association said Xue wasn't ready for the NBA and his participation in the draft violated regulations.

"Xue Yuyang's selection shows China's own-trained athletes have received international recognition and is a good thing," the statement said.

But it added that Xue needed to "train with the national team, play in international competitions, build up experience, improve his skills and strengthen himself physically for the grueling competition of the NBA."


Xue Yuyang draft bio.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/tracker/player?playerId=18588


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

thats good. He wouldnt play for the nuggets next season anyway.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

the Chinese officials aren't telling the Nuggets anything new...

Kiki said he's like 4-5 years away from being a roster consideration..


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Hopefully we'll be at a point, at least after next season, where we don't need to worry about second round picks trying to make roster spots. They should really do away with the second round. Do away with the Vincent Yarbrough's of the world. We don't have time for charity cases or heart-warming stories. We have a head coach for that.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Hopefully we'll be at a point, at least after next season, where we don't need to worry about second round picks trying to make roster spots. They should really do away with the second round. Do away with the Vincent Yarbrough's of the world. We don't have time for charity cases or heart-warming stories. We have a head coach for that.



So they should do away with players like Gilbert Arenas (2nd round, 31'st pick), Marco Jaric (2nd round, 30'th pick), Michael Redd (2nd round, 43'rd pick), Emmanuel Ginobili (2nd round, 57'th pick), Cuttino Mobley (2nd round, 41'st pick), Stephen Jackson (2nd round, 43'rd pick), Malik Rose (2nd round, 44'th pick), Eric Snow (2nd round, 43'rd pick), Voshon Lenard (2nd round, 46'th pick)

Players drafted in the 2nd round in the Finals this year.

N.J. Nets:

Lucious Harris (1993: 2nd round, 28'th)

Anthony Johnson (1997: 2nd round, 40'th)

Brian Scalabrine (2001: 2nd round, 35'th)

Tamar Slay (2002: 2nd round, 54'th)


S.A. Spurs:

Emanuel Ginobili (1999: 2nd round, 57'th)

Stephen Jackson (1997: 2nd round, 43'rd)

Steve Kerr (1988: 2nd round, 50'th)

Malik Rose (1996: 2nd round, 44'th)


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL! Marko Jaric?! Yes, they should do away with the second round, and this isn't just me talking...David Stern has already hinted towards it being abolished within the next decade.

Lucious Harris (1993: 2nd round, 28'th)

Anthony Johnson (1997: 2nd round, 40'th)

Brian Scalabrine (2001: 2nd round, 35'th)

Tamar Slay (2002: 2nd round, 54'th)

Emanuel Ginobili (1999: 2nd round, 57'th)

Stephen Jackson (1997: 2nd round, 43'rd)

Steve Kerr (1988: 2nd round, 50'th)

Malik Rose (1996: 2nd round, 44'th)

What a terrible list. They were all coincidentally in the playoffs, but not a single one of those players is worth a damn in this league. Manu and Rose shine because, besides Duncan, there isn't a legitimate 8th man on that team.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> LOL! Marko Jaric?! Yes, they should do away with the second round, and this isn't just me talking...David Stern has already hinted towards it being abolished within the next decade.
> 
> Lucious Harris (1993: 2nd round, 28'th)
> 
> ...



NBA Draft 2nd Round Picks:

2002:

Carlos Boozer (35'th pick)

Milos Vujanic (36'th pick)

Rasual Butler (53'rd pick)

2001:

Gilbert Arenas (31'st pick)

Jarron Collins (53'rd pick)

2000:

Marco Jaric (30'th pick)

Eduardo Najera (38'th pick)

Michael Redd (43'rd pick)

1999:

Wang Zhi-Zhi (36'th pick)

Gordan Giricek (40'th pick)

Todd MacCulloch (47'th pick)

Emmanuel Ginobili (57'th pick)

1998:

Ruben Patterson (31'st pick)

Rashard Lewis (32'nd pick)

Cuttino Mobley (41'st pick)

Jahidi White (43'rd pick)

1997:

Stephen Jackson (43'rd pick)

Predrag Drobnjak (49'th pick)

1996:

Othella Harrington (30'th pick)

Jeff McInnis (37'th pick)

Malik Rose (44'th pick)

Shandon Anderson (54'th pick)

1995:

Andrew DeClercq (34'th pick)

Eric Snow (43'rd pick)

1994:

Howard Eisley (30'th pick)

Voshon Lenard (46'th pick)

Zeljko Rebraca (54'th pick)

1993:

Lucious Harris (30'th pick)

Nick Van Exel (37'th pick)

Bryon Russell (45'th pick)

Chris Whitney (47'th pick)

1992:

P.J. Brown (29'th pick)

Matt Geiger (42'nd pick)

.........................................................................................................

I'm not saying all these players are super-stars, but there are some quality players picked in the 2nd round.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> LOL! Marko Jaric?! Yes, they should do away with the second round, and this isn't just me talking...David Stern has already hinted towards it being abolished within the next decade.
> 
> Lucious Harris (1993: 2nd round, 28'th)
> ...


You are an idiot. Rose and Manu are great bench players. Manu will be even a better player. Stephen Jackson started for the CHAMPIONS!!! No legit 8th man? What a crock. Rose was often the first person off the bench, and is a good player. Manu was often the first G off the bench(usually the 2nd person off the bench). Jackson started. Hmmmm......

The Nets will tell you that Lucious Harris plays a very important part of their team. Your post is a complete joke.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree that said players probably matter to their own teams, but it was the worst, least-watched Finals in NBA History, so what are you getting at? All I'm saying is nobody else thinks these guys are worth a [edited]

There isn't a team that relies more on one player than the Spurs on Duncan, not ONE!

The Nets minus Kidd and K-Mart are also garbage.

You have been mooted.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> I agree that said players probably matter to their own teams, but it was the worst, least-watched Finals in NBA History, so what are you getting at? All I'm saying is nobody else thinks these guys are worth a $hit!
> 
> There isn't a team that relies more on one player than the Spurs on Duncan, not ONE!
> ...



I have been mooted? LOL. What a joke. Manu is talented, in case you didn't know. 

If you polled people hee, I am willing to bet a majority think Manu is talented, and not trash. The same goes for Stephen Jackson, Lucious Harris, and Malik Rose are talented players.

The Nets minus Kidd and KMart are garbage? So what. The Lakers w/o Shaq and Kobe are garbage. The 90 Bulls w/o Jordan and Pippen would have been garbage. 

:laugh: 

That was a joke of a reply by you.


----------



## killbuckner (Jun 18, 2003)

The 2nd round should be scrapped so that players who don't get a guaranteed contract can be free agents. There shouldn't be a 2nd round so that MORE 2nd rounders will make NBA rosters.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

Manu is the exception. He would have been a 1st rounder if he waited to enter the draft. Buckner is absolutely right. Eliminating the 2nd round would actually benefit the people who aren't first rounders.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Players drafted in the 2nd round that made the roster.

2002: (these are players that are still on the roster of the team that drafted them.)

31) Roger Mason (Chicago)

32) Robert Archibald (Memphis)

33) Vincent Yarbrough (Denver)

34) Dan Gadzuric (Milwaukee)

35) Carloos Boozer (Cleveland)

42) Ronald Murray (Houston)

44) Lonny Baxter (Chicago)

45) Sam Clancy (Philadalphia)

48) Chris Owens (Memphis)

53) Rasual Butler (Miami)

54) Tamar Slay (New Jersey)

(that is not including foreign players that have yet to come over)

2001:

30) Trenton Hassell (Chicago)

31) Gilbert Arenas (Golden State)

35) Brian Scalabrine (New Jersey)

36) Jeff Trepagnier (Cleveland/Denver)

38) Mehmet Okur (Detroit)

40) Earl Watson (Seattle/Memphis)

41) Jamison Brewer (Indiana)

42) Bobby Simmons (Washington)

46) Loren Woods (Minnesota)

48) Antonis Fotsis (Memphis)

50) Ruben Boumtje Boumtje (Portland)

51) Alton Ford (Phoenix)

53) Jarron Collins (Utah)

54) Kenny Satterfield (Denver/Philadelphia)

(I missed some players as well.)


----------

